
Indescribable feelings entrepreneurs go through - kumartanmay
https://twitter.com/ryan_caldbeck/status/1000757134403846144
======
steven_pack
There _is_ something nerdly satisfying doing something in ascii. I started a
Bloomberg text style crypto dashboard.
[https://github.com/stevenpack/cryptowarrior](https://github.com/stevenpack/cryptowarrior).
No real reason other than... ascii is cool... for some reason.

